# Barcelona to Caspe



## mimi855559 (Jun 16, 2012)

I am wanting to travel from Barcelona to Caspe and trying to book train tickets. Can someone tell me what the Airport train station is called?

thanks

Mimi


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

El prat Barcelona and type in RENFE they have it in english also


----------

